# My Safety 5 Tips for Driving



## sop (Dec 21, 2011)

It seems like everyone has different tips for staying safe on the road. Here are my 5 tips:

1. Look ahead of yourself on the road.

2. Keep your eyes moving on everything.

3. Be aware of all things around and know where you are.

4. Don't let anyone block you in.

5. Make sure the other drivers see you when you are about to cross an intersection.


----------



## Joe (Dec 21, 2011)

heres my tips..

1: Dont hit sh*
2:dont drive rediculously slow
3:12 second lane changes are pointless
4:dont hit sh*
5:learn where the potholes are! sometimes you need to hit them


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 21, 2011)

Joe said:


> heres my tips..
> 
> 1: Dont hit sh*
> 2:dont drive rediculously slow
> ...



+1

And +2 to number three.


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 21, 2011)

*"Make sure other drivers can see you", hard to do.*

I prefer "Assume other driver's don't see you, or want to get close to look inside, or don't care, or are in a hurry...".

#6: Pre-check your own vehicle if possible. Make sure the lights and signals all work, the brakes work, the siren works, tires are properly inflated, the belts are there and properly tightened, no leaks, wipers work, top off wiper fluid (not with water). GPS and radio work. 
#7 Don't hit stuff. If you do, report it.


----------



## firetender (Dec 21, 2011)

*From one who drives the Hana Rd.*

* Be aware of your surroundings
* KNOW your vehicle's blind spots intimately and compensate
* Keep your eyes moving
* Before any turn, _double-check_ for cars, both directions
* Anticipating rational moves by other drivers in tight conditions is dangerous
* Learn to play pool; learn your angles 
* Train yourself function comfortably with less than one-foot clearance on either side
* Be able to back up cleanly just using your mirrors
* Always have Jumper Cables 
* If you pick up hitchhikers, kick them out if they text or use cellphones or computers; their job is to entertain you


----------



## Martyn (Dec 21, 2011)

firetender said:


> * If you pick up hitchhikers, kick them out if they text or use cellphones or computers; their job is to entertain you


 
Does that count for partners who are supposed to be navigating and let you miss the turn 'cos they're too busy texting?


----------



## firetender (Dec 21, 2011)

Martyn said:


> Does that count for partners who are supposed to be navigating and let you miss the turn 'cos they're too busy texting?


 
Only if the ambulance is moving at about 40 MPH on a turn...it's called jettisoning dead weight!


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 21, 2011)

*firetender...*

...define entertainment....







OR





Makes you just WANT a mango doesn't it?


----------



## firetender (Dec 21, 2011)

mycrofft said:


> ...define entertainment...


 
the second one


----------



## usafmedic45 (Dec 21, 2011)

Rule #1:  Operate as though everyone around you is drunk, high, stupid, ignorant, oblivious, distracted or just a good ol' fashioned sadistic ***hole until given conclusive evidence to refute such beliefs in a given case. 

Apply this as broadly or as narrowly as you see fit.


----------



## adamjh3 (Dec 21, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Rule #1:  Operate as though everyone around you is drunk, high, stupid, ignorant, oblivious, distracted or just a good ol' fashioned sadistic ***hole until given conclusive evidence to refute such beliefs in a given case.
> 
> Apply this as broadly or as narrowly as you see fit.



So... my constantly calling everyone an ***hole while driving is justified?

If you're questioning if you have enough room to fit, you don't 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## exodus (Dec 22, 2011)

Your mirrors are whiskers. If they fit, the rest will. 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=33.781058,-116.346612


----------



## Remeber343 (Dec 22, 2011)

Just go by brail. If you feel a bump you've gone to far!


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 22, 2011)

*Ahaha see my reply upper above here*

Had the Stooges driving, and it disappeared.


----------



## Meursault (Dec 22, 2011)

exodus said:


> Your mirrors are whiskers. If they fit, the rest will.



Important caveat: That works when going straight forward. When making tight turns, it's entirely possible that your mirrors will clear and, say, the middle of the truck won't. This is where firetender's tips come in: "KNOW your blind spots..." and "know your angles".  

Not speaking from (bad) experience here or anything.


----------



## exodus (Dec 22, 2011)

MrConspiracy said:


> Important caveat: That works when going straight forward. When making tight turns, it's entirely possible that your mirrors will clear and, say, the middle of the truck won't. This is where firetender's tips come in: "KNOW your blind spots..." and "know your angles".
> 
> Not speaking from (bad) experience here or anything.



If turning, if your mirrors just fit. There is not enough room. 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=33.774923,-116.353952


----------

